# Honey Testing.



## dburgess (Jun 26, 2002)

Where can I have honey tested to show what
types of nectar sources the bees used making
it? Duane.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Nowhere that I've heard of. There was an ad on here once for a system that would do a DNA analysis on the pollen on the theory that that's probably the nectar source. It was VERY expensive.


----------



## DanO (Jun 11, 2004)

I've wondered if you could train the scouts to seek specific flowers by marking the hive entrance with the same flower.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

It might get them interested.







Let us know how it works.


----------

